# favorite tv show



## minihorse (Jul 7, 2008)

mine is avatar the last airbender


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

I gots lots... trigun, naruto (shamefully), if akira were a tv show, it would be my all time fav, friends, mad tv, gravitation, and some other shows on adult swim, mostly the anime


----------



## minihorse (Jul 7, 2008)

i love naruto


----------



## Cero (Jul 7, 2008)

As of now it's Scrubs I think..it used to be Naruto but god it just gets SO DAMN REPETITIVE! "Ooh I'm gonna be the greatest ninja someday oh look we got a lead on Sasuke and we follow it right away with no evidence of it being correct let's gooo! Ok we're here we fight someone and the lead turns out to be wrong big surprise! Oh look another lead on Sasuke!" Family guy is good, though they are starting to drag out the jokes a bit...


----------



## Monak (Jul 7, 2008)

Stargate SG-1 is my all time favorite show , I am glad they wrapped up the last lose end with Continuum.  I hope that Atlantas stays strong , or that Earth macks out the Asgard tech becomes the power house in the universe.  Also they really need to find out where and how the Ancients made ZPMs cause the epic lack of power bit is getting old.


----------



## a_person (Jul 7, 2008)

well my favorite show is ..............well i like a bunch of anime (hope i spelled that right)
but i like trigun that one was probably my favorite


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

Family guy and umm nothing else really comes to mind at all i just look at the tv guide and watch what i think will be good each day D:


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 7, 2008)

I can list so many but I'll just go with my favorites atm ^.^

I like to watch Naruto Ship ( Yay not so much filler ), Bleach, Hyper Police, Flight of the Conchords and Everybody Loves Raymond =3


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 7, 2008)

Dexter is like the only good show on TV.  Its awesome.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Dexter is like the only good show on TV.  Its awesome.



you dun mean that 90's cartoon do you?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

Current, I'd say WWE Raw

Alltime, Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Lost (Jul 7, 2008)

Stargate SG1 <3  there is nothing better well maybe Dr. Who


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 7, 2008)

As my sig line implies, mine is Mythbusters! 

I come for the science, but I stay for the carnage


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> As my sig line implies, mine is Mythbusters!
> 
> I come for the science, but I stay for the carnage



oh, that reminds me... anyone heard of brainiac? it's basically a british version of mythbusters. they study all the shit that you always wanted to know also XD


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 7, 2008)

"Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations". I'm currently watching the end of today's marathon to celebrate the new season.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

naruto, mythbusters, scrubs, mad TV, south park, family guy, american dad, and futurama


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 8, 2008)

Wipeout, American Gladiators, Eureka, Ghost Hunters, Law and Order, Family Guy, and many more


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 8, 2008)

Higurashi

>:3


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 8, 2008)

It changes... Alot. 

Currently Reaper and Supernatural, but next month it could be different. <(@_@)>


----------



## Guilmon1fan (Jul 8, 2008)

I have alot of favorite shows but here are ones I watch the most. I am a big wrestling fan so I watch WWE Raw and Smackdown, ECW (To laugh at Mike Adamle's horrible wrestling commentary). I also like to watch many cartoons such as Digimon, Pokemon, and Skunk Fu (Big Time Fan) When I feel like learning about stuff, I watch Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, Cash Cab, Dog The Bounty Hunter, and Criss Angel:Mindfreak.  Well, thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

1) CSI - Las Vegas - SPIKE TV
2) The Ultimate Fighter - SPIKE TV
3) Future Weapons - Discovery
4) How Is Made - Science Channel
5) The Deadliest Catch - Discovery
6) Mythbusters - Discovery
7) The Shield - FX/SPIKE TV


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 8, 2008)

Startrek
I have seen every episode of the original series, the animated series, voyager, and the next generation.  I find that startrek is related to every single conversation I ever have.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Monak said:


> Stargate SG-1 is my all time favorite show , I am glad they wrapped up the last lose end with Continuum.  I hope that Atlantas stays strong , or that Earth macks out the Asgard tech becomes the power house in the universe.  Also they really need to find out where and how the Ancients made ZPMs cause the epic lack of power bit is getting old.



Absolute legend. SG-1 is my favourite show of all time, who couldn't enjoy watching people blow the crap out of evil aliens with machine guns?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> Startrek
> I have seen every episode of the original series, the animated series, voyager, and the next generation.  I find that startrek is related to every single conversation I ever have.



I think your obsession with startreck goes beyond the furry fandom itself... it's scary... cause you even bring it up in lots of conversations xD

my favorite tv show would be... Ghost in the shell, or... I guess cowboy bebop... I get bored of tv easily


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I think your obsession with startreck goes beyond the furry fandom itself... it's scary... cause you even bring it up in lots of conversations xD
> 
> my favorite tv show would be... Ghost in the shell, or... I guess cowboy bebop... I get bored of tv easily



Anyone who watches Star Trek is a furry^^. The aliens in the show are humanoid creatures, isn't that what anthro characters are?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Anyone who watches Star Trek is a furry^^. The aliens in the show are humanoid creatures, isn't that what anthro characters are?



I'm sorry, I DO love science/space fiction shows, but startrek... I just can't stand to watch -.-


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'm sorry, I DO love science/space fiction shows, but startrek... I just can't stand to watch -.-



Fair enough, I love trek but even I can admit some episodes are hard to watch.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 8, 2008)

Simpsons (good old episodes), Futurama, south park,Avatar, Dexter, House, How i met your mother, Pushing daisies, and a lot of anime i dont want to tell now >.>


----------



## Lost (Aug 8, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Fair enough, I love trek but even I can admit some episodes are hard to watch.



My fav trek series is Voyager. The whole lost in space has always held a place in my heart.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Lost said:


> My fav trek series is Voyager. The whole lost in space has always held a place in my heart.



Do you hate Harry Kim? Most 1-dimensional character ever, hell the computer's got more personality than him.


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

mythbusters, futureweapons, weaponology, monster quest, ufo files, dirty jobs, attack of the show, some anime that i dont want to list.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> some anime that i dont want to list.




...?


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

no its not pr0nz. well i will put it down if you want.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> no its not pr0nz. well i will put it down if you want.



lol, you can... I was just wondering, cause you sounded like it was... secret.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 8, 2008)

Venture Brothers! There isn't anything else I watch regularly although I like stuff on all the Discovery channels.


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

naw, i just tend to keep to myself. here is a short list:

spice and wolf

elfin lied (violent with a lot of blood so dont watch it if you dont like these things)

zoids

bleach

naruto shipuden

and thats about it.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...?


Ok... here is a list of a few of my favorites...
Love Hina, XXXHolic(and tsubasa chronicles, but i prefer the manga) Gankutsouo (A very loose adaptation of the count of monte cristo), Beck, FLCL, FMA, Lain, Evangelion... and of course all the ghibli movies XD


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 8, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I think your obsession with startreck goes beyond the furry fandom itself... it's scary... cause you even bring it up in lots of conversations xD
> 
> my favorite tv show would be... Ghost in the shell, or... I guess cowboy
> bebop... I get bored of tv easily
> ...




I would not accept that you hate startrek, so I have read all posts available by you and have compiled a short list.

you stated, "um... what else?... I love the thought of extraterrestrial life"
The mission of the enterprise is always to seek out new life and new civilizations.



NekoFox08 said:


> random fact: I love science
> 
> i LOVE science... it's almost a flaw for me... space... *drool*


http://news.softpedia.com/news/Star-Trek-Science-vs-Fiction-52690.shtml



NekoFox08 said:


> I can't think of anything
> this thread doesn't get attention it deserves
> I love all the furries
> this haiku makes absolutely no sense... XD (that's 7!)
> ...


like ode to spot?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jer7RhpD9DM&feature=related

By an android related to your thread: first step for AI...
but these isn't much to be found on that subject. http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Artificial_intelligence



NekoFox08 said:


> I grow tired of straight people
> I'm a bit of a heterophobe


I might be apathetic if it was not for this episode of startrek that could apply to oppressed gays or the members of this fandom regarding sex.  But if StarTrek says something regarding morality, it's usually right.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMqGlSjAbwA

If you still hate it, Fine, but maybe you'll hate it a little less now Ryan...
I am just so offended by all your hate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

also, I can't really remember the names of these shows, but I had like, THE best tv marathon-like day with NOTHING but astronomy and astobiological shows... it was so... orgasmic -.-'


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 9, 2008)

stargate SG-1 and stargate atlantis =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> I would not accept that you hate startrek, so I have read all posts available by you and have compiles a short list.
> 
> you stated, "um... what else?... I love the thought of extraterrestrial life"
> The mission of the enterprise is always to seek out new life and new civilizations.
> ...



ok um... you kind of scare me... but uh... ok 0_o

I don't like something just because it applies to my interests... yes, I love (absolutely love) astrobiology etc., but I also don't like to watch tv... the only crap I watch is anime and history channel. you shouldn't be offended by what I say... I mean, it's just... what I think. 

you must be like... some priest or something... 0_o

besides, I like cold hard evidence/biographies etc. otherwise, startrek is none other than a space opera to me.

and dude... you still make me wonder if you're even a furry... I mean, you even said something about converting furries... you confuse me -.-'


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

The only two I watch regularly are Tim and Eric Awesome Show, Great Job! and Ghost hunters.  Favorite show of all times is Rocko's Modern Life, freaking miss that show!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> Favorite show of all times is Rocko's Modern Life, freaking miss that show!!



...I love you... o.o'''

that is actually MY all time favorite show also =^.^=


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

Here in connecticut we have special channel that will occasionally show it late at night.  Catching it is kind of a crap shoot though, but when I do catch it I totally enjoy the crap out of it.


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Do you hate Harry Kim? Most 1-dimensional character ever, hell the computer's got more personality than him.



yeah Harry was a little bit of a bitch but I was to in love with Janeway to care ^^


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ...I love you... o.o'''
> 
> that is actually MY all time favorite show also =^.^=



Do you get Nickalodeon in Arizona? They show Rocko's Modern Life all the time on it.



Lost said:


> yeah Harry was a little bit of a bitch but I was to in love with Janeway to care ^^



Janeway is the man (?). But seriously, Star Trek has taught me many things. I learned from Voyager that women kick as much ass as men do when it comes to blowing stuff up^^.

If you want to watch Voyager again PM me, I've got a lot of Trek and I like to share.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> Here in connecticut we have special channel that will occasionally show it late at night.  Catching it is kind of a crap shoot though, but when I do catch it I totally enjoy the crap out of it.



oh yea... I watch RML on the alternate nick channel (I have cox... I love them cox xD) at 1 am every morning ^_^

I swear... I think I can re-cite everything from each episode cause I watch it so much o.o


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

ughhhhhh LUCKY!!!!!  I only have the episodes on youtube that get taken down by Viacom every two days.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> ughhhhhh LUCKY!!!!!  I only have the episodes on youtube that get taken down by Viacom every two days.



you wanna know how much I love RML? I bought Joe murray's (the creator) first rocko sketch! but uh... then I lost it in a bid TT_TT

oh, and I have 10 episodes on my zune. I should upload it on youtube someday xD


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> If you want to watch Voyager again PM me, I've got a lot of Trek and I like to share.



Thanks man but for now I watch what I can on Spike every day.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohh,that sucks you lost it.  Funny I actually just remembered that my friend knew some guy who has all the episodes on DVD, bootleg of course.  Hmm, I've got a phone call to make.


----------



## Tigneon (Aug 9, 2008)

I have an epic list that I've narrowed down into 5.

Burn Notice
Scrubs
CSI
Family Guy
Mind of Mencia


----------



## Jarz (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you wanna know how much I love RML? I bought Joe murray's (the creator) first rocko sketch! but uh... then I lost it in a bid TT_TT
> 
> oh, and I have 10 episodes on my zune. I should upload it on youtube someday xD



upload them! XD

Oh you also have a zune! yay!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Jarz said:


> upload them! XD
> 
> Oh you also have a zune! yay!



yea, yay! the one piece of decent technology I own xD my computer might as well be running on dirt as far as I know. >_< yea.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 9, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, yay! the one piece of decent technology I own xD my computer might as well be running on dirt as far as I know. >_< yea.


i have heard dirt its very powerful sometimes XD


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

SG-1 is without a doubt the worlds greatest show................ DAMN YOU TIVO!


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't have cable so I either catch up by downloading eps or watching them at my folk's place.

In order:
_Battlestar Galactica
Supernatural (woot! S4 on Sept 18!!)
The Tudors
South Park
Boston Legal
Robot Chicken_


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

Monak said:


> SG-1 is without a doubt the worlds greatest show................ DAMN YOU TIVO!



It was a sad day when it ended and an even worse day when Don S Davis(Gnr. Hammond) died in late June:cry:  *moanful roar*


----------



## T.Y. (Aug 9, 2008)

WWE/F RAW (lolz,)
  Maruy
  Family guy
  Simpsons
 Pay per view 

  thats it lol


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2008)

dang, i forgot about robot chicken, family guy, and venture bros.


----------



## Monak (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> It was a sad day when it ended and an even worse day when Don S Davis(Gnr. Hammond) died in late June:cry:  *moanful roar*



Indeed


----------



## pheonix (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't just pick one so...

Seinfeld, Becker, family guy, trigun, one piece, all that, house, bones, smallville, reaper, the simpsons, south park, full metal alchemist, American dad,  and many many more.(I know I watch to much tv)


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost said:


> It was a sad day when it ended and an even worse day when Don S Davis(Gnr. Hammond) died in late June:cry:  *moanful roar*



WHAT!? He died? I didnt hear anything about that

RIP Hammond of Texas.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 9, 2008)

My fave show is "To Catch A Predator" I love that look when Chris Hanson walks in and they shit bricks...

And Plus I found out I can get an ass load of furs arrested...


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 9, 2008)

Ã–hhmmm...
A show?

SHOW could be difficult, series i would now some...
*thinking strongly*
Damn, i have no favourite _show..._


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> WHAT!? He died? I didnt hear anything about that
> 
> RIP Hammond of Texas.



Here I link you to the a site with the details and Don was a good artist to boot check out his person site its in the article 

http://www.gateworld.net/news/2008/06/don_s._davis_1942-2008.shtml


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Lost. Damn I cant believe he died, when you see a person everyday for eleven years they sort of grow on you. At least he led a good life.


----------



## Snowden (Aug 9, 2008)

Scrubs, The Office, Spongebob (new episodes), Chuck, Mythbusters, Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, The Simpsons, That 70's Show, King of the Hill, House, My Name Is Earl, American Dad, Deadliest Catch, Black Oil, Dirty Jobs, Robot Chicken


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Thanks for the link Lost. Damn I cant believe he died, when you see a person everyday for eleven years they sort of grow on you. At least he led a good life.



Yeah he had a great go and I'll miss seeing him in the wacky sci-fi movies.


----------



## Superbeast (Aug 10, 2008)

My favorite tv shows are The Office, Heroes, and PokÃ©mon. And maybe Monk.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 10, 2008)

Heroes has always drawn me in.
Penn & Teller's Bullshit always makes me remember the "real crazy people."
Rescue Me Is also Cash money.
Dexter's first Season was marvelous, but I have heard strange things about the second season.
South Park.  Sweet Mercy, Where would the world be with out it?
Family Guy is good for a laugh, Simpsons was funny until they started teaching you morals and what not.
Trigun and Full Metal Alchemist are probably the only two Anime I have watched and thought "This is what win feels like..."
Anyone got any suggestions for me?  I feel I need to expand my Viewing content.  I heard House was good... Yes?  No?


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 10, 2008)

Monak said:


> SG-1 is without a doubt the worlds greatest show................ DAMN YOU TIVO!


amen to that


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 10, 2008)

Its hard to choose my fave show, but i'll have to go with Mythbusters, nothing beats it in my opinin. Closely followed by Top Gear and The I.T Crowd.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 10, 2008)

Chalk another one up for Stargate: SG1.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 10, 2008)

I think their's been enough votes for SG-1 for me to say this. If you want any stargate related media, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Monak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think SG-1 has got the win in this thread


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 10, 2008)

minihorse said:


> mine is avatar the last airbender



^ This... also, M*A*S*H.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> I think SG-1 has got the win in this thread



Fuck yeah its great show!!! If anyone here has never seen it look a few eps up on youtube or alluc.org and see what your missing.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rocko's modern life... hands down T_T


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Rocko's modern life... hands down T_T



Lol thats still a good show!


----------



## Azure (Aug 11, 2008)

Good Eats on the Food Network.  Science and Cuisine are as one!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 11, 2008)

24, man I love that show. As soon as you watch an episode you can't stop watching it. Lost is a pretty nice show as well, and the latest season ended good, it has so many mysteries that you can try to solve yourself. Friends is another great show, I love it so much I have all 10 seasons on DVD.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

LOST was rly good
House is an old fav


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

OH NOES! Teal'c has been misinformed about furries!  *cries*


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> OH NOES! Teal'c has been misinformed about furries!  *cries*



Wut?


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aTnhO5b8zk

He was given the CSI description.  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

HAHA ROFL OMFG I haven't laughed that hard in a while!!!

Ok furs we have are mission to truly introduce Teal'c to use!!

Edit: heres another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhiC59H8Mzg&feature=related 
lol he has his on order. I hope he comes to AC or something i don't what I'd do if I saw him there!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

LOST. For sure. When the hell does season 5 come out?? **Withdrawal symptoms** @.=

I also like Breed All About It. Yeah, only a complete dog nerd like myself would like that show >.>

As for comforting, everyday show that I don't mind watching reruns of, I love watching South Park, Futurama, The Colbert Report, That 70's Show and The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> HAHA ROFL OMFG I haven't laughed that hard in a while!!!
> 
> Ok furs we have are mission to truly introduce Teal'c to use!!



I wanna smack that bitch for doin that , I mean what percentage of the fandom are even suiters? like 20%?


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> I wanna smack that bitch for doin that , I mean what percentage of the fandom are even suiters? like 20%?



But they are the public face of fandom so yeah but we must inform him better...

And season 5 of Atlantis? Nargle


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> But they are the public face of fandom so yeah but we must inform him better...
> 
> And season 5 of Atlantis? Nargle



they are off to a good start , though I hope that reality drive comes into play again at some point or that episode was just pointless.


----------



## Jack (Aug 11, 2008)

future weapons. that show kicks so much ass it should have feet!


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> they are off to a good start , though I hope that reality drive comes into play again at some point or that episode was just pointless.




yeah but I love reality traveling its fun or when Rodney was shot in the arm with that "Borg's" gun.


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> yeah but I love reality traveling its fun or when Rodney was shot in the arm with that "Borg's" gun.



Yeah it was bad ass so they need to make one and jump into a reality with a shit load of ZPMs


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

haha lol yeah they need some or use it to prefect his reality power source.


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> haha lol yeah they need some or use it to prefect his reality power source.



Yeah use it to find a reality completely void of life just a black expanse.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

The drive did work similar to a zpm so maybe they'll tweak it to work for the city it install them on other x-304s


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

They need to tap more into that giant pile of Asgard creaminess.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

They got great goodies but at wut cost! WUT COST!!!! I miss them


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> They got great goodies but at wut cost! WUT COST!!!! I miss them



I hate sounding like a complete nerd , but when I realized the Asgard were going to off themselves I cried.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> I hate sounding like a complete nerd , but when I realized the Asgard were going to off themselves I cried.



You're not alone bud I was crying to what got me was when Thor explained to them what their role was as the Fifth race and it was true.


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> You're not alone bud I was crying to what got me was when Thor explained to them what their role was as the Fifth race and it was true.



my question is , will we ever see the furlings or will they just be left in stargate obscurity.


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> my question is , will we ever see the furlings or will they just be left in stargate obscurity.



I dont know for all we know they are in a different galaxy could be saving them for the new series that is just rumors right now


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> I dont know for all we know they are in a different galaxy could be saving them for the new series that is just rumors right now



I WOULD FUCKING CREAM MY JOCKIES IF THE MADE ANOTHER!


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

From what I last heard it will take place in the future.  I hope it dosen't turn into a trek clone.


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> From what I last heard it will take place in the future.  I hope it dosen't turn into a trek clone.



*does quick search* OMFG STARGATE UNIVERSE!


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Monak said:


> *does quick search* OMFG STARGATE UNIVERSE!



If you find anything give links please!!


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know if it is anything you haven't already seen.

http://www.gateworld.net/news/2008/04/istargate_universei_revealed.shtml


----------



## Key Key (Aug 11, 2008)

family guy, Spongebob, and fairly odd parents,


----------



## StormSong (Aug 11, 2008)

Family Guy & American Dad are two of my favourite. 

Apart from that it's either wildlife & nature documentaries or the news.

I don't watch much TV, I find it boring and irksome at best.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

WHITOUT AN DOUBT I LOVE STRUTTER!
f***** awesome watching c******** do funny things!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> And season 5 of Atlantis? Nargle



Nuuuu, Lost! **Goes and wikipedias it** Nuuuu, January of '09?? ;.; 

Oh my gosh, they said there will be a 6th season! But after that, it's over ;.;


----------



## Lost (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Nuuuu, Lost! **Goes and wikipedias it** Nuuuu, January of '09?? ;.;
> 
> Oh my gosh, they said there will be a 6th season! But after that, it's over ;.;



I'm slightly confused now wut u talking about?


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> I'm slightly confused now wut u talking about?



Lost he is talking about Lost.................. the TV show Lost


----------



## Nargle (Aug 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)

That's what I mean XD

[EDIT] Monak- Hey, I thought I acted girly enough to be considered a she! =D But then again.. this is a rather flamboyant community!


----------



## Monak (Aug 11, 2008)

Nargle said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_(TV_series)
> 
> That's what I mean XD
> 
> [EDIT] Monak- Hey, I thought I acted girly enough to be considered a she! =D But then again.. this is a rather flamboyant community!



My humblest apoligies my dear lady.  I do hope you will forgive me.


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

Mine's probably House M.D =D


----------



## Nargle (Aug 12, 2008)

Monak- No offence taken =D **Wonders what gender you are** You know, they should really have a person's gender down by their post count or something.


----------



## Monak (Aug 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Monak- No offence taken =D **Wonders what gender you are** You know, they should really have a person's gender down by their post count or something.



I are male lol and yeah they should add gender to the info box.


----------



## runner (Aug 12, 2008)

stargate SG1, scrubs, and wolf's rain


----------



## Lost (Aug 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> Lost he is talking about Lost.................. the TV show Lost



Okay i got it now   I lost track of the it at season 4 but good show for a mind fuckking


----------



## Nargle (Aug 12, 2008)

Mind PLEASURE. =3


----------



## Lost (Aug 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Mind PLEASURE. =3



hahaha having my screen name can get confusing at times!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I'm just lucky that there are no awesomely cool TV shows called Nargle! =D

But Harry Potter stole my name >=( Grrrr


----------



## Lost (Aug 12, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Well, I'm just lucky that there are no awesomely cool TV shows called Nargle! =D
> 
> But Harry Potter stole my name >=( Grrrr



Hahaha!?


----------



## Monak (Aug 12, 2008)

Lost said:


> Hahaha!?



they live in mistletoe and infest the hair of those who kiss under it........... though a fictional creature in the fictional world.


----------



## chrisburnett87 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,
My favorite TV shows :-
CSI
House
One tree hill
Criminal minds
Gossip girl


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2010)

Please God, die.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 1, 2010)

Super Mario Bros Super Show

There is nothing better!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 1, 2010)

My favorite show of all time is Drawn Together. If anyone else here knows of it, I give you a trillion interweb points.

My favorite show that still runs is a tie between Metalocalypse, Robot Chicken, the Venture Bros., and House.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 1, 2010)

I am the biggest idiot for insulting others and thinking it's a derailment while it's a necro


At least the guy was banned, gonna report


----------



## BrawlerGamma (Dec 1, 2010)

the above poster has a badass screen name. that is all.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2010)

Wasn't this locked?


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2010)

You know what? No need to lock as long as people keep posting in-topic. Re-opened.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 1, 2010)

1. Being Human (UK)
2. House
3. Bones
4. *Lie to Me
5. NCIS
6. Law and Order SVU and UK
7. Dexter
For my drama faves.

1. The Walking Dead
2. Tales from the Crypt
3. Buffy the Vampire Slayer
4. Angel
5. Jekal
For fave horror.

1. AFV: America's Funniest Home Videos
2. Wipeout
3. MXC: Most Extreme Elimination Challenge
4. Pranked
5. Scarred
For Reality faves.

1. Automatic Maiden
2. Inuyasha
3. One Piece
4. Bo-bobo-bo
5. Dragonball Z
For my fave anime.

1. Robot Chicken
2. Superjail!
3. Drawn Together
4. South Park
For my fave non-kiddie cartoons.

1. CatDog
2. Aaah! Real Monsters
3. Angry Beavers
4. Invader Zim
5. Rocko's Modern Life
6. Rugrats
My fave Nick cartoons, I love classic Nickelodeon!

I can't think of anymore, yes I watch too much tv but what the hay IT'S AWESOME! XD


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 1, 2010)

The walking dead
King of the hill
Malcomin the middle
Scrubs
Breaking bad
Billy the exterminator
Pawnstars
American pickers
Trueblood
Southpark
Family guy
Aquateen hungerforce
Tosh.0
Sunny in Philadelphia

Sometimes Law & order SVU and CSI Miami.
All the other csi shows and criminal minds are too bullshitty

I watched medium and ghost whisperer with my mom a few times and I gotta say both of those entire casts should be raped by a hundred bears each.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 1, 2010)

mythbusters. thats all i ever need!


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 1, 2010)

Current shows:
The Walking Dead 
The Daily Show
The Colbert Report
Ugly Americans

---------------------- 

Shows I miss:
Hamtaro
Power Rangers (original)
.hack//SIGN


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2010)

Twin Peaks, Rome, Band of Brothers and Generation Kill.

Firefly too, possibly.


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2010)

Corto said:


> Twin Peaks


One of the greatest shows ever. So sad it never really panned out that much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2010)

I love Only Fools and Horses, Bottom, Fawlty Towers, Blackadder, The Young Ones, Thin Blue Line, stuff like that.

The only TV series I'm watching now is The Walking Dead.


----------



## Mehitabel (Dec 1, 2010)

Corto said:


> Twin Peaks, Rome, Band of Brothers and Generation Kill.
> 
> Firefly too, possibly.


Oooh I love firefly, I haven't seen Twin Peaks but I've heard great things about it.

As for me, I'm just a giant cartoon nerd, so most everything I like is things like Adventure Time, Regular Show, and I love Futurama, but who doesn't? (Seriously though, if you don't that's news to me because I haven't met anyone that hated it.)

I watched Robotomy and I like the designs but the first episode didn't really woo me or anything, I hope the next one is better.


----------



## Kallikrates (Dec 1, 2010)

Currently:
NCIS
CSI
The Mentalist
The Event
Any show on TruTV where the cops are tackling some moronic criminal
Criminal Minds
Conan
The Walking Dead


The bygone era:

Courage the Cowardly Dog
Invader Zim
Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 2, 2010)

Mythbusters, Deadliest Catch and whatever I happen to watch on the National Geographic Channel. Forgot to add one: Daria.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 2, 2010)

My favorite shows right now are Fringe, Dr. Who, Mythbusters, Rotten Tomatoes Show, Infomania, Spartacus : Blood and Sand, and Ugly Americans.


----------



## Wolf Fairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Firefly and Stargate SG-1 are my favorite. Although Firefly only lasted 1 season =(

Rome and Carnivale are very good too, but they can't beat the above


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 5, 2010)

South Park, like everyone else under the age of 5.

Although, I always thought My Name is Earl was a good show. I should start watching it again.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 5, 2010)

QI, brahs.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 5, 2010)

Futurama, Mythbusters, King of the Hill, Family Guy. Others too but these are the top few.


----------



## arnoldchouhan (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the animated TV shows. My favorite TV shows are........
Tom and Jerry
Power Of Girls
Popeye
Scooby Doo


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

Favorite TV Show?
Too many to count! :3


----------



## Mukavich (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah.  There are a bunch, so, in no particular order my favorites are:

Stargate Universe
Star Trek Enterprise
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Kibou (Jan 10, 2011)

At the moment its House


----------



## Pine (Jan 10, 2011)

TV sucks nowadays, therefore I don't have cable anymore.

I miss cool shows back in the day like Beavis and Butthead or Spaceghost Coast to Coast


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2011)

no show that i watch anymore but as a kid my favorite show was alfred j. kwak. definitely one of the better shows for kids and at times it was actually pretty deep and sad... like in episode 2 when alfrads whole family dies and the poor little guy didnt even know what happened and just asks henk where his parents are ;_; im man enough to admit that that show made me cry many times...


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 12, 2011)

sgt frog
ghost in the shell
one piece

et cetera. it's too early in the morning to list everything


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 15, 2011)

Not enough Southpark in here.|:


----------



## Milo (Jan 15, 2011)

scrubs
and uh...

I don't watch much t.v. anymore :C

futurama I guess.


----------



## tid-us (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching Community, The Office, Futurama, Breaking Bad, Dexter, Batman Brave and the Bold, Young Justice, Symbionic Titan, and The Regular Show atm.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

House. Hell yeah.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 17, 2011)

To name a few:

Trigun
King of the Hill
The Simpsons
Case Closed
Fooly Cooly
Ren & Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> To name a few:
> 
> Trigun
> King of the Hill
> ...


 
I miss that one. :C It was my excuse to stay up late on weekdays.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 17, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I miss that one. :C It was my excuse to stay up late on weekdays.


Omg I know right?
I spent all summer in middle school up til 3am just to see it
I loved that show D;


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

As of now?

Human Target
Bob's Burgers
The Walking Dead
Freaks and Geeks
My Name Is Earl
Seinfield
Curb Your Enthusiasm
24
Heroes


One I'm attempting to give a shot right now is The Cape.


----------



## Commander-Worthless (Jan 17, 2011)

Definitely It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (and my 90's cartoons, but that's a given). I used to watch Scrubs and The Office a lot, but those shows must have gotten new writers or something, because they have absolutely gone to hell. I'm starting to see it happen to Sunny, too...

Also, Flight of the Conchords, but I haven't really been keeping up with it.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 17, 2011)

gods...I posted in this 2 years ago!

Still going strong with Supernatural here *L*
also:
The Walking Dead
Hoarders
1000 Ways to Die
Big Bang Theory 
South Park
Billy The Exterminator
Stargate SG1


----------



## Trance (Jan 18, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory
Mythbusters
Top Gear
Scrubs
Seinfeld
Friends
Frasier
WRC
F1 racing
Tom & Jerry 

I like old shows.


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

There's several thing I like to watch, mostly old comedies and stuff, but my favourite show has to be Scrubs. It's just downright hilarious and it never gets old.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 18, 2011)

Duck Dodgers
Futurama
Taz-Mania
The Crocodile Hunter (FUCKING, FUCKING STINGRAYS)

And anything with Gordon Ramsay in it.


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> Rocko's Modern Life


 
hey kaizy... guess what.... you're awesome


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

Not TV show though.
Appleseed
Ghost in The Shell 1 and 2.
Tekken anime movie. (The Latest one stunk)


----------



## Milo (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Tekken anime movie. (The Latest one stunk)


 
lol I almost read it as a certain movie I loved, then remembered to post it here

Tekkonkinkreet~


----------

